# The Benefits of Gardening



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Saw this article on the BBC website. Add model trains to the mix and you have a winning combination. I know I find just walking around my garden, even when trains aren't running, to be very relaxing.



http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20181210-gardening-could-be-the-hobby-that-helps-you-live-to-100


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

backyardRR said:


> Saw this article on the BBC website. Add model trains to the mix and you have a winning combination. I know I find just walking around my garden, even when trains aren't running, to be very relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20181210-gardening-could-be-the-hobby-that-helps-you-live-to-100


It is no doubt working around the garden makes us healthier and the gardens make us feel happier, more optimistic and thus preventing the body from producing harmful chemicals that affect the body and brain. When one encounters anxiety, the body produces cytokines, stressors that impact health negatively. As the article mentions the recognized longevity of Japanese living in Okinawa, in fact, there are a lot of gardens and colorful flowers all year round in Okinawa. But I also think they have unique and healthy food as well; one of the most recognized ones are bitter melons, Okinawa people called them Goya. In traditional medicine, people believe the bitter chemicals from Goya can prevent and or treat diabetes. If you go to Okinawa, you will experience Goya everywhere from food to snacks.


----------



## Luci8478 (May 14, 2020)

I think there must be a good climate for everything


----------

